# rep for thedogsmother!



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

thedogsmother....only has 3 green blob things. this is an outrage! rep thedogsmother!!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've only got two.:crying:

Will do.:thumbsup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I've only got two.:crying:
> 
> Will do.:thumbsup:


I only have two aswell lol.
x


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

what is the significance of the green blobs may i ask?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I am all out.....sorry

I will try tomorrow...:thumbsup:


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

I keep forgetting how to check my rep but discovered today I've got two green blobs thanks to you kind people - yeah!!! Didn't think I'd ever get off one blobby for a while 

Rep for thedogsmother on it's way!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah but thedogsmother has made more posts....


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

You mean she's a right chatterbox?


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone know a recent post she's made? Searched for and found her in the members list but the little scales for rep only show up when someone's posted something??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thankyou Foxy for the lovely thread (made me blush), and thankyou to everyone for my blobs.



Jazzy said:


> You mean she's a right chatterbox?


Oh don't you know it lol, so little time, so much to say .


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm suppose to spread it around first. =[


----------

